# schnauze voll

## novell14

sooo

frag mich wer den scheiß Gentoo geschrieben hat?? und die dokumentation??

SAMSTAG ABEND 20 uhr fange ich an gentoo zu instalieren mit meinen kollegen --2 gleiche pc´s-- 

wir haben die dokumentation verfolgt und schritt für schritt gemacht

SONNTAG 5.30 uhr

es funktioniert NIXXXXXXXXXXXXX  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

ich komme auf mein pc nicht drauf weil ich immer "falsches passwort angebe" 

was nicht sein kann!!!

mein kollege kommt nur in den grub rein und da kommen nur haufenweise scheiße raus

super echt super

asooo

vermute stark dass dies gelöscht wird aber mir ist es dermassen vom egal....

und wenn nicht dann kommen die post vom den "PROFIS"  die meinen wir sind 14 jahre alt und sollten bei windows bleiben

also die linux community ist echt geil

----------

## pir187

hohoho, nicht gleich so böse!

wenn etwas nicht klappt, dann bin ich auch manchmal aufbrausend, aber in diesem fall wären ein paar kühle köpfe (deiner und der deines kollegen) angebacht!

zuerst müßtest du mal mit informationen über deinen rechner, das verwendete installationsmedium (minimal-cd, universal-cd, grp-installation usw.) rüber kommen, bevor hier irgend jemand helfen kann! und es sagt auch keiner: "bleib bei windows!" wie kommst du darauf? ich habe sowas hier im gentoo-forum noch nicht gelesen.

meine erste installation ging auch in die hose, aber bei mir kam dann eher der ehrgeiz, es zu schaffen durch! also: kopf hoch und her mit den infos! dann klappt´s auch mit der installation!

mfg, pir187 (der auch kein richtiger gentoo-profi ist, sondern nur begeistert von emerge ist)

----------

## Lore

Hat doch auch niemand behauptet, das gentoo die einfachste Sache der Welt ist.

Poste doch einfach mal den "Schei$" der nach Grub so kommt, dann können wir dir sicher weiterhelfen.

Und zu dem Passwort-Problem: Vielleicht ist das Passwort richtig, aber der User falsch...

Ansonsten gilt: Ist es zu stark, bist du zu schwach  :Wink: 

----------

## Ansorg

sorry, aber so ein Posting kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. 

trotzdem ein konstruktiver Vorschlag: wenn ihr nicht bei Windows bleiben wollt und Gentoo zu kompliziert ist: Kauf 'ne Suse, Mandrake oder RedHat Distro.

Ich hab mich auch erst an Gentoo gewagt, nachdem RedHat mich gelangweilt hat  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Schlaf dich mal aus und beruhig dich. Dann komm wieder und liefere eine detaillierte Fehlerbeschreibung ab. Alles weitere in diesem Thread bitte nur mehr zum Thema und nicht irgendwelche wilden Diskussionen. Danke.

----------

## ralph

Zum falsch Passwort: Hast du vielleicht vergessen, während der Installation, also noch in der chroot Umgebung ein neues Passwort zu setzen? (Ist mir übrigens auch schon passiert)

Wenn ja, dann läßt sich das leicht beheben, indem du, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, nochaml von CD bootest und in deine gentoo Installation mit chroot wechselst und dann einfach das Passwort setzt.

Die Grub Fehlermeldungen solltet ihr hier mal posten, sonst fällt es natürlich schwer, zu helfen.

----------

## Sas

Ähm amne, hier gibts doch gar kein Thema  :Rolling Eyes: 

Abgesehen davon, sah das Posting IMO nicht gerade nach ner Frage nach Hilfe aus sondern eher einfach nur nach Frust raus lassen.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Zum falsch Passwort: Hast du vielleicht vergessen, während der Installation, also noch in der chroot Umgebung ein neues Passwort zu setzen? (Ist mir übrigens auch schon passiert)
> 
> Wenn ja, dann läßt sich das leicht beheben, indem du, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, nochaml von CD bootest und in deine gentoo Installation mit chroot wechselst und dann einfach das Passwort setzt.
> 
> 

 

In dem Fall müsste das root-Passwort vom installierten System eigentlich leer sein, also gar keins. Ich mach das root-pw auch immer erst nach dem Neustart, wenn das System auf eigenen Beinen steht.

----------

## ralph

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   Zum falsch Passwort: Hast du vielleicht vergessen, während der Installation, also noch in der chroot Umgebung ein neues Passwort zu setzen? (Ist mir übrigens auch schon passiert)
> 
> Wenn ja, dann läßt sich das leicht beheben, indem du, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, nochaml von CD bootest und in deine gentoo Installation mit chroot wechselst und dann einfach das Passwort setzt.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hm, seltsam, genau das hat bei mir eben mal nicht geklappt.

----------

## Lenz

Das root Passwort ist keinesfalls leer! Es wird per Zufall erstellt, daher musst du es setzen bevor du neu startest! Sonst kommst du später nicht ins System. Wenn's schon zu spät ist, am besten wieder mit Live-CD Booten, chrooten und das Passwort wieder abändern.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *HeadbangingMan wrote:*    *ralph wrote:*   Zum falsch Passwort: Hast du vielleicht vergessen, während der Installation, also noch in der chroot Umgebung ein neues Passwort zu setzen? (Ist mir übrigens auch schon passiert)
> 
> Wenn ja, dann läßt sich das leicht beheben, indem du, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, nochaml von CD bootest und in deine gentoo Installation mit chroot wechselst und dann einfach das Passwort setzt.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wie auch immer, entweder Deine oder meine Lösung müssten eigentlich zum Ziel führen.   :Wink: 

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ch komme auf mein pc nicht drauf weil ich immer "falsches passwort angebe" 
> 
> 

 

Sehr beliebter Fehler ist auch eine falsche Keymap.

t.

----------

## chalimar

Zum Passwort wurde wohl schon alles gesagt.

Beim Grub vermute ich stark, dass der ganz einfach falsch konfiguriert wurde.

Einfach LiveCD wieder rein und nachschauen ob in der grub.conf alles richtig steht.

Wenn es dann noch immer nicht funktioniert vielleicht mal grub neuinstallieren und falls auch das nichts bringt: LILO benutzen!

Ich habe vor einem Monat Gentoo mal wieder neu installieren müssen und hatte bis dato noch nie Probleme mit grub... und dann wollte es auf einmal nicht mehr. Ich habe alles doppelt und dreifach gecheckt und gemacht, es funktionierte einfach nicht mehr. Also musste ich LILO installieren. grub kommt halt mit manchen Systemen oder Konfigurationen nicht klar... steht glaube ich sogar im Gentoo-Handbook  :Wink: 

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich glaube, das Handbuch ist im Punkt grub etwas unklar.

da heisst es:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3
> ...

 

Bei mir zumindest liegt der Kernel unter /boot, so dass bei mir steht:

```

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r14 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda4 vga=0x317 init=/linuxrc

initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.7-gentoo-r14

```

Ich habe keine getrennte /boot Partition, nur / auf hda4.

Ich glaube, da bin ich damals beim Umstieg von lilo auf grub auch drüber gestolpert.

----------

## _hephaistos_

auch dieser post kommt in die liste der "besten ersten posts"  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

 *novell14 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wir haben die dokumentation verfolgt und schritt für schritt gemacht
> 
> SONNTAG 5.30 uhr
> ...

 

es tut mir ja leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber die statistik spricht gegen dich. es gibt furchtbar viele menschen die gentoo erfolgreich installiert haben, also der fehler muss auf deiner seite der leitung liegen. ein klassischer PEBKAC [1] also.

aber lass dich nicht entmutigen, gentoo ist keine einsteigerdistribution, mit ein wenig mehr lesen wirst du alle hürden überwinden.  :Wink: 

 *novell14 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also die linux community ist echt geil

 

ja, das ist wahr.

--

[1] PEBKAC - Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair

----------

## chalimar

Dem ist dann aber nur so, wenn du keine Boot-Partition erstellt hast, so wie es das Handbook gerne will oder?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *chalimar wrote:*   

> Dem ist dann aber nur so, wenn du keine Boot-Partition erstellt hast, so wie es das Handbook gerne will oder?

 

So isses.   :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ähm amne, hier gibts doch gar kein Thema 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, sah das Posting IMO nicht gerade nach ner Frage nach Hilfe aus sondern eher einfach nur nach Frust raus lassen.

 

Eh, aber vielleicht entschliesst sich novell14 ja doch noch, das Thema zu lösen und nicht einfach Frust abzulassen. Ansonsten können wir hier ja alle weiter spekulieren was jetzt nicht funktioniert hat.  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Kann man diesen Schwachsinn nicht sperren?

@novell14: niemand behauptet, dass gentoo einfach sei und wenn niemand von uns erwartet, dass du gentoo benutzt, wenn du nicht mit der gentoo installation klar kommst, wäre vielleicht besser eine andere einfache Distri wie SuSE zu installieren. Meiner Erfahrung nach: 99% aller Fehler sitzen 90 cm vor dem Bildschrim.

----------

## Linuxpeter

@novell14: Auch ich hab mich erst an Gentoo gewagt, nachdem ich Linux-Erfahrungen mit SuSE gesammelt habe. Und es klappte dann beim ersten Mal - allerdings stage3 und mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion dieses Forums. Und was deine Probleme angeht: Solange du sie nicht detailiert beschreibst, sondern nur deinen $FRUST hier ablädst, kannst du auch keine konstruktive Hilfe erwarten!

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, das man diesen Thread schließen sollte.

----------

## boris64

 :Question:  wie kommt es eigentlich zustande, dass 2 leute mit den gleichen

rechnern und der gleichen dokumentation zu unterschiedlichen

ergebnissen kommen

willkommen im forum  :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

ausserdem sei gesagt, dass gentoo keine anfänger distibution ist und so wie du dich hier gibst wohl noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit unix basierenden betriebssystemen hast.

vielleicht ist eine andere distribution für den anfang, deine kollegen und dich besser geeignet.

die dokumentation ist wohl die beste, die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe...auch die übersetzung ist hervorragend und die qualität bestätigen zu hauf gentoo anfänger.

wie gesagt...grundwissen solltest du schon mitbringen oder einfach mehr zeit einplanen, da du öfters mal von vorne mit der installation beginnen musst, weil dir eben das grundwissen fehlt.

so long...christian

----------

## chrism

Ich habe Gentoo immer als herausforderung gesehen. Wenn man was einfaches will kann man ja bei SuSE bleiben.

Chris

----------

## Empire

 *novell14 wrote:*   

> und wenn nicht dann kommen die post vom den "PROFIS"  die meinen wir sind 14 jahre alt und sollten bei windows bleiben
> 
> also die linux community ist echt geil

 

Hm... Als ob das Alter etwas darüber aussagen würde...

----------

## moe

Ihr seit 14 Jahre alt und solltet bei Windows bleiben.

SCNR Maurice

----------

## tm130

JUHUUU!

Ein Freitagsthread!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inte

novell14 lacht sich bestimmt schon ins Fäustchen.  :Wink: 

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen vierten Advent, ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und alles erdenklich Gute im Jahr 2005.  :Very Happy: 

Euer Inte.

----------

## z4Rilla

sind sie nich süß,   :Laughing: 

wollten *cool sein und gentoo installieren

und jetz haben sie sich die doc nicht ordentlich durchgelesen und kommen nich mehr klar...

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

AM Anfang habe ich das Gentoo sicher 10 mal neu ANgefangen zum installieren. Bis es plötzlich ging. Aber jetzt geht es jedes mal. Man muss ein wenig Gedult haben, wie die einten auch die mir helfen wollen. 

Jeder gibt sein bestens

Gruss Dave

----------

## tm130

 *Inte wrote:*   

> novell14 lacht sich bestimmt schon ins Fäustchen. 
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen vierten Advent, ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und alles erdenklich Gute im Jahr 2005. 
> 
> Euer Inte.

 

Das ist doch wohl völlig egal - Ich hatte was über die Dummheit von manchen Menschen zu lachen und er konnte sich den Frust vom unterdurchschnittlichen Kleinhirn semmeln.  :Laughing: 

Dir auch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tm130 wrote:*   

> JUHUUU!
> 
> Ein Freitagsthread!  

 

ja, aber am Sonntag  :Smile: 

----------

## novell14

Ein wunderschönen guten morgen  :D 

als erstes möchte ich mich malfür mein erstes  Thread entschuldigen aber ich war  echt am ende mit den nerven,

es könnte gut sein dass ICH fehler  bei instalation gemacht habe oder was überlesen hab, aber es kann doch nicht sein dass 2 leute mit den gleichen pc´s zu 2 unterschiedlichen ergebnissen kommen.

Wir hatten die live cd Universal-2004.3 benutzt,bei mir war halt der fehler dass ich "kein Passwort" hatte obwohl ich eins gesetzt hab,das mit benutzer hat auch nicht geklappt,bei meinen kollegen war das problem dierekt nach booten er kam in den grub rein aber er konnte keine befehle ausführen es gab immer fehler meldungen --Error 27 etc..--

Wir bedanken uns noch für die zahlreichen antworten --die auf jeden fall sehr aufbauend waren-- ich hab jetzt wieder mein suse druaf  und werde auch dabei bleiben, für gentoo bin ich noch nicht so weit.

Wünsche allen noch einen angenehmen sonntag mittag.

P.s. wir sind nicht 14 :P

----------

## friedegott

suse? oh mein beileid   :Cool: 

naja man koennte es das naechste mal ja erstmal auf einer anderen partition ausprobieren, da kann ja nicht viel kaputt gehen  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

Jo, also hatte bei meinem ersten Versuch Gentoo zu installen eigentlich kaum probs. Finde die Doku unheimlich gut. Trotzdem is es ...

1. Nicht verkehrt Gentoo erstmal auf ner zweiten Partition zu installen falls was schief geht

2. Einen zweiten Rechner hat mit dem man ins I-Net kommt falls was nicht geht (Dann kann man hier im Forum nachfragen (Hat mir schon ein oder zweimal vor ner schlaflosen Nacht   gerettet;) ).

----------

## ian!

Locked, da obsolet.

----------

